# Outside Photography!---PIC HEAVY



## MeanneyFids




----------



## Jynxstorm

So cute very adorable.


----------



## tielmom

Oh no... You will probably get in trouble for posting these pics of your tiels outside...there is some sort of rule about it...just wanted to give you heads up.
They are so adorable.


----------



## MeanneyFids

theyre on harnesses. and leash. with the leashes in hand lol i dont see how thatd be a problem


----------



## tielmom

Sorry, I was pulling this up on my iphone and did not have the full picture...I just did not want you to get in trouble is all. The pics I did see, you could not see a harness, they are hidden so well.


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol i understand. i was a bit worried for a second. and thanks for the warning just in case sorta thing. that was nice of you. their harnesses are a bit hard to see but theyre home made, tested out before use outside.


----------



## MeanneyFids

heres a photo of dallys harness without her in it


----------



## busylittlebee

Those are nice pictures, I like the harnesses! I'm a little afraid to take my bird outside as we have quite a few cats/dogs around here.


----------



## MeanneyFids

we have a feral cat problem. theyre everywhere. but they dont go near humans. theyre very shy


----------



## Cockatiel love

I LOVE CANDA! you can walk your cockatiels anywhere, where as here it is seen as animal cruelty to most people and I am not meant to do it. I wish I could, I think Charlie would love it! Love your pictures, I love your cockatiels, makes me want to snuggle with them


----------



## MeanneyFids

wait, its against the law there, seen as animal cruelty? id like to know how its considered that.....


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> wait, its against the law there, seen as animal cruelty? id like to know how its considered that.....


I KNOW RIGHT! It is so unfair


----------



## MeanneyFids

seriously, i guess walking a dog is animal cruelty then too.


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> seriously, i guess walking a dog is animal cruelty then too.


I know! If you can walk a dogwhy not a bird? It is stupid. My friends and mum say it is wrong but I think Charlie would love it and it is unfair. You are aloud to have bigger birds on leads for shows but not around the streets or parks


----------



## MeanneyFids

makes no sense to me. people are so shocked to see birds on a leash and everyone wants to pet them and hold them lol especially little kids. ill let kids hold dally cuz shes gentle. tsuka i wont chance as hes made me and my boyfriend bleed. i dont want him accidentally biting a kid. an adult, id warn them first. a kid i wont take ANY chance. so many people have a picture of their kids holding dally now lol that and pictures of just dally and tsuka as well.... all from walking them outside. id actually look into that "lw" there... it may not be a written law. or bylaw. i would check it out


----------



## Cockatiel love

I am moving to Canada, let me ask my mum


----------



## MeanneyFids

LOL!

Canada's great and all, i like it here, and u wouldnt get the rain like u do in the UK....
but would you be able to take our winters? theyre cold lol but it DOES NOT SNOW HERE YEAR ROUND! its rediculous that some countries (especially some americans) who think it snows all year round here, we live in igloos, and theres even some ive heard that think we dog sled everywhere. honestly, it makes me laugh cuz its so stupid. we even have people right in michigan, LITTERALLY an hour away from us who think these things. they get the same weather they do lol


----------



## Cockatiel love

I am still moving!


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol well canadas great. im still confused as to why its against the law....


----------



## Cockatiel love

I am not sure it is AGAINST the law but it is seen as cruelty in most peoples eyes, mum won't let me move (she have a suprise tommorow when i am not their :blink: )


----------



## MeanneyFids

hm..... wonder what it is. and thats weird cuz here its considered different and weird, not cruel. its just not something people see everyday


----------



## Cockatiel love

See I would love that to be the case here but it is not  Maybe I should start a new generation!


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol maybe. thatd be a good idea. also education. or you can simply ignore the ignorant and walk the bird. its no different than walking a dog, and even walking a dog has its dangers--like how do u know the dog aint gonna slip from its collar, run out onto the road?


----------



## Cockatiel love

Now to convice my mum who thinks it is cruel to! (of course I would not force the cockatiel to go into the lead)


----------



## MeanneyFids

exactly, they got to get used to it. dally took a little while to get used to it. tsuka still has his comical moments where he fights it, gets it stuck on his head and walks around unable to see where hes going. its kinda funny.


----------



## Cockatiel love

no luck she won't let me  Oh well I tried


----------



## MeanneyFids

sorry  well, one day, right? when ur on your own, its your choice? right?


----------



## Cockatiel love

Yer, for sure! I am going to get like: 8 cockatiels and all walk them in the park (in canada, love your accent by the way, I know a teacher who speaks canadian hehe  )


----------



## MeanneyFids

theres several different accents in canada... i dont notice mine but im sure itd be a heck of a lot different and noticable compared to yours lol


----------



## dianaxgalvez

DallyTsuka said:


> heres a photo of dallys harness without her in it


Ahhh ! 
Its so amazing . 
How did you make those ?! 

Good job !


----------



## MeanneyFids

dianaxgalvez said:


> Ahhh !
> Its so amazing .
> How did you make those ?!
> 
> Good job !


dollarama pet blankets lol i cut the pieces to size so they fit my tiels properly. ill send instructions later or tomorrow when my battery on my laptop isnt dying


----------



## Velvet

Dally is so funny and C-U-T-E..... her coloring looks like polka dots


----------



## MeanneyFids

funny none of her pearl siblings looked like her. they had the more yellower pearls, thicker,like stipes. she was spotted and much prettier in my opinion


----------



## Velvet

DallyTsuka said:


> funny none of her pearl siblings looked like her. they had the more yellower pearls, thicker,like stipes. she was spotted and much prettier in my opinion


She's the first one I've ever seen like that


----------



## Cassie

Cockatiel love said:


> I am moving to Canada, let me ask my mum


You could move in with me if you like HOT summers. Of course the condition would be that Charlie comes too.


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol ya, velvet ive seen no other like dally. some close but there were still some differences.


----------



## Cockatiel love

Cassie said:


> You could move in with me if you like HOT summers. Of course the condition would be that Charlie comes too.


Yer, I bring Charlie you bring food


----------



## dianaxgalvez

DallyTsuka said:


> dollarama pet blankets lol i cut the pieces to size so they fit my tiels properly. ill send instructions later or tomorrow when my battery on my laptop isnt dying


Ahhhh ; Thanks you !  

Its amazing; Its probably more comfortable for them than the regular harness.


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol give me a bit im actually gonna write them down and make proper instructions with photos.... so give me a bit, i wont have much computer access for 2 weeks


----------



## lperry82

Cockatiel love said:


> I know! If you can walk a dogwhy not a bird? It is stupid. My friends and mum say it is wrong but I think Charlie would love it and it is unfair. You are aloud to have bigger birds on leads for shows but not around the streets or parks


I have seen ferrets on a lead before and i confess that i have a harness for my rabbits which i hardly use, i have took my bunnys out only at night as too many cats and dogs
people put their cats on leads too
I wouldnt let lucky out if their was a birdie park i would lol


----------



## MeanneyFids

ive walked my cat too. daystar doesnt mind it. shes people shy so she runs from people she sees but since shes gone in heat i havent walked her in a long while. not risking prego kitty  so i walk my birds and theyre easier to walk. im so dressing them up for halloween lol


----------



## Cockatiel love

lperry82 said:


> I have seen ferrets on a lead before and i confess that i have a harness for my rabbits which i hardly use, i have took my bunnys out only at night as too many cats and dogs
> people put their cats on leads too
> I wouldnt let lucky out if their was a birdie park i would lol


I used to have a rabbit lead but my rabbit did not like it so we took it off


----------



## tielmom

You making their little outfits? You are so talented, I am sure you will have very cute ones.


----------



## MeanneyFids

im low on supplies but i figured since im handing out candy this year instead of trick or treating i figured i can still have fun by having them dress up and help me hand out candy. im making a little raffia skirt for dally. they have to be on leashes as they will be near an opening door and dally is now a flighted bird. tsuka... im stumped on his costume idea. i cant make anything that theyll destroy easily. i thought of maybe bat wings on the back of his harness. thought that would be cute,.... and put a whole new meaning to "bat bird"


----------



## lperry82

DallyTsuka said:


> ive walked my cat too. daystar doesnt mind it. shes people shy so she runs from people she sees but since shes gone in heat i havent walked her in a long while. not risking prego kitty  so i walk my birds and theyre easier to walk. im so dressing them up for halloween lol


Aw lol cant wait for the pics


----------



## lperry82

Cockatiel love said:


> I used to have a rabbit lead but my rabbit did not like it so we took it off


they didnt like it at first then i took them outside and they just stood there for a bit, they moved very slow


----------



## MeanneyFids

dally wont wear a costume. shes afraid of it... so shes just herself but tsuka LOVES it. hes a bat for halloween!


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> dally wont wear a costume. shes afraid of it... so shes just herself but tsuka LOVES it. hes a bat for halloween!


OMG, WHERE IS THE PICTURE!  That sounds really funny


----------



## MeanneyFids

pictures will be up in separate post either this weekend or next weekend. sorry for the wait but i am using library computer and i have no way to upload my photos


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> pictures will be up in separate post either this weekend or next weekend. sorry for the wait but i am using library computer and i have no way to upload my photos


 libary, I always hated them (sorry libary) But i hate books :S


----------



## MeanneyFids

im a huge reader so i love the library lol but i promise those pictures will be up eventually


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> im a huge reader so i love the library lol but i promise those pictures will be up eventually


 it is fine, How do you sit their in silence reading a book? I just can't bring myself to do such a thing (I was never really a fast reader and that got to me because I hate things that are slow)


----------



## MeanneyFids

i can read a 200-300 page book in under 2 hours if i sit down and read it straight. and i like listening to my mp3 player while reading


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> i can read a 200-300 page book in under 2 hours if i sit down and read it straight. and i like listening to my mp3 player while reading


I can read 200-300 page book in a year (no kidding) and I hate music, i hate putting headphones in my ears (yuck!)


----------



## lperry82

DallyTsuka said:


> i can read a 200-300 page book in under 2 hours if i sit down and read it straight. and i like listening to my mp3 player while reading


I done that with harry potter books and twilight books, i was so interested that i read morning till i went to bed


----------



## MeanneyFids

same. i like harry potter and twilight too. i believe ive read the order of the phoenix in a matter of 2 days when i first read it. after that i slow down to read if i reread it again


----------



## lperry82

Looking forward on seeing both last films


----------



## Cockatiel love

lperry82 said:


> Looking forward on seeing both last films


Films yes, books no


----------



## lperry82

I thought the books was so amazing but i do prefer watching them as its quicker lol but book has more detail


----------



## dianaxgalvez

lperry82 said:


> I done that with harry potter books and twilight books, i was so interested that i read morning till i went to bed


I did the same thing with the twilight ! : p


----------



## Kaoru

wow nice pictures DallyTsuka, your(e?) tiels are very pretty! 

:flowers: Kaoru


----------



## MeanneyFids

thanks  yours are too!


----------



## lperry82

dianaxgalvez said:


> I did the same thing with the twilight ! : p


I loved every minute reading the books, couldnt put it down as i was exciting lol


----------



## Cockatiel love

Doesn't anyone not like books like me?


----------



## MeanneyFids

school kids 

ah, its ok if you dont like books. not everyone does. but it dont matter. you still fit in  we all like tiels!


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> school kids
> 
> ah, its ok if you dont like books. not everyone does. but it dont matter. you still fit in  we all like tiels!


HAHA, SCHOOL KIDS! I know a lot of my friends who read, imfact mostly all of them  I am one myself and I hate them but I guess you are who you are, although I wish I could read fast and just sit there are read (top english not good!) but I can't so I fail :blush:


----------



## MeanneyFids

ive always been a reader. i guess its just the way it is. but its not a big deal. if it makes you feel any better, my boyfriend doesnt read so i read TO him lol


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> ive always been a reader. i guess its just the way it is. but its not a big deal. if it makes you feel any better, my boyfriend doesnt read so i read TO him lol


haha, you read to him! Does he like it?


----------



## MeanneyFids

its when he wants me to read. its no big deal. i get to read and he gets to listen. we both win since he doesnt like reading lol


----------



## Cockatiel love

DallyTsuka said:


> its when he wants me to read. its no big deal. i get to read and he gets to listen. we both win since he doesnt like reading lol


I can read well! but i don't read fast and that is what annoys me.  that is nice of you to do that, does he make the coffee afterwards?


----------



## MeanneyFids

haha no i dont like coffee too much. i have adhd so it works opposite--it puts me to sleep within a half hour. so i just dont drink it much. but he usually does a lot for me anyways (like buy any bird toys and treats if i ask really nicely)


----------



## lperry82

I always wake up then wake my bf up to make a coffee while im getting ready for work lol


----------



## mpayjr

Ewwwww. Coffee is soooo gross. hahaha. I'm sorry, but in my view its another drug in a cup (like energy drinks). :thumbd: It's sooooo bitter..... Then on top of that anything with caffiene or sugar makes me go crazy :wacko:. I'm literally jumping from wall to wall.


----------



## lperry82

mpayjr said:


> Ewwwww. Coffee is soooo gross. hahaha. I'm sorry, but in my view its another drug in a cup (like energy drinks). :thumbd: It's sooooo bitter..... Then on top of that anything with caffiene or sugar makes me go crazy :wacko:. I'm literally jumping from wall to wall.


coffee just normal to me wish it would wake me up and have energy


----------



## mpayjr

hahaha. It makes me go crazy. My mom stopped buying candy and sweets because of how hyper I get. hahaha. That's why I'm not a candy-addict as most kids are.


----------



## MeanneyFids

haha sounds like adhd....


----------



## mpayjr

hahaha. No, I'm just overly hyper and happy all of the time


----------



## MeanneyFids

lol never a bad thing


----------



## mpayjr

It's no wonder me and Isaac get along all of the time! hahaha He is the most hyper bird I've ever seen!


----------



## birdlover4life

What great pictures they are both soooo cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids

thanks, they love their walks  but the weathers getting too chilly most days so they cant come out much now...


----------



## lperry82

I know how you feel as other day was warm but i have been really cold today and still am


----------



## MeanneyFids

its warm today. im in a tank top. the other day though i was in a sweater... gotta love autumn.,...


----------



## mpayjr

Exactly! Everyday you don't know what to expect. Have y'all been having crazy weather meaning it rains one day and is freezing then goes hot and sunny?


----------



## Clawsworth

Hey DallyTsuka,
I'd love to see pictures and instructions on how to make your harnesses. We're both in Canada though, so maybe I could pay you to mail me two.  (I'm not very skillful with crafts, so I'd most certainly mess it up!) 

Oh and reading is fun -- way to go!


----------



## lperry82

I was wondering how do you put them on


----------



## BirdyAndWalle

Aww Really Cute!


----------



## MeanneyFids

Clawsworth, MAYBE. id have to be able to see the tiels... though i can TRY without. just what are the general weights of them? also, if you could measure... use inches please as i have difficulty with metric measurements lol and as for putting them on, well they stretch up and over the head and wings, the wings go through the wing holes. thats it really


----------

